# Hey cmon Guys - Help Briggs & Stratton 60102



## peanutbutter (Jul 27, 2009)

My favorite tiller died. I have managed to free up a stuck valve. The engine seems to have good compression now. Got it all back together and
I am totally stupid about how to hook up the linkage. In particular, the spring to the governor does not have enough clearance by the shrowd to the
governor. In addition, as much as I have tried to hook up the linkage and kill switch (having taken it apart and put it back together at least fifty times,
it still does not operate properly. The engine will not fire (I am sure something to do with the kill switch. I really would like this machine to run and I am exhausted. 
Can anyone forward me a pictures of how the linkage and governor are setup on this Briggs and Stratton 60102-0377-01 tiller?

I have learned the hard way about paying attention to how things are put together before disassembly. 

peanutbutter


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Have you tried going to the B&S site, maintenance/manuals, enter your model,type etc, 60102-0377-01 there are some linkage diagrams on page 4-5 of the operators manual. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I dug around and found the stuff below, maybe it will help. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## peanutbutter (Jul 27, 2009)

Thank you so much. I have got everything hooked up right now and she won't fire. I have got to get a new gasket for the fuel tank (leaking) and I will check the points
and condenser. 

These photos were very helpful. Thank you again for forwarding them. Hopefully, once
I get the remaining parts I'll have my rototiller in the field again.

Peanutbutter


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

We're here to help. Have a good one. Geo


----------

